# buying a laptop



## plasmafire (Sep 4, 2004)

need the cheapest buy...

i mostly read PDFs..whitepapers etc..
need to write code.. JAVA, maybe .net..sometime later
no games..maybe simple chess etc.
no hi fi sound needed, but spkrs i want..

most impt must be realllllly light, easy 2 carry...

BTW how much is a sony vaio(grey mkt)???can it do the above??


----------



## plasmafire (Sep 4, 2004)

hotspot connectivity also needed


----------



## theraven (Sep 5, 2004)

sony vaios are expensice compared to its equivalents available. .
company wise its real good
ull get varied configs for a particular budget
( btw u didnt \post ur budget)
other companies which are good are acer, dell
if u dont get "hotspot connectivity" ( which i assume u mean wireless lan ) u can get a pcmcia card
anywho ... i think for u the centrino series is the best ... tho that does come a lil expensive
but it supports high batter life ... inbuilt wifib ... and a mobil processor which consunmes less power
i think with all this ... ull get a sub 50k notebook ...
maybe ard 40k ... that should be a good buy for u 
wait for others to post specific models with price .. 
i just tried to give u a guideline ... hope it helps even a lil


----------



## plasmafire (Sep 5, 2004)

abt 50k will do


----------



## plasmafire (Sep 5, 2004)

but budget is prtty flexy


----------



## busyanuj (Sep 6, 2004)

I agree with _theraven_

a centrino around 50K - 60K will do fine for you, it will have wireless lan and other features.

look for Dell prices.


----------



## plasmafire (Sep 6, 2004)

what is actually a centrino? how is it difft from one we can put together?? i can take tech info so plzz tell me in a sentence,..as well as find me some resources.

thx mates..i donno wat i'd do without u..


----------



## busyanuj (Sep 6, 2004)

the Intel *Centrino* processor is specifically designed for laptops.
It consumes less battery power and heats up less.
It supports 2 MB L2 Cache memory.
hence, it is fast and runs cool.


----------



## plasmafire (Sep 6, 2004)

so....centrino ia just a processor, not a platform??

plzz post a link


----------



## blade_runner (Sep 6, 2004)

If u can wait .....then i'd suggest that u wait for a Laptop based on the Intels latest processor Dothan. Its a very good M processor i heard.


----------



## theraven (Sep 7, 2004)

o yeah ..
the dothan vs the banias war
lol
yeah i agree if u can wait wait for it ... but dunno when its gonna be out
centrino is kind of a processor and not a platform
its more of a technology for processors where they have integrated 3 things on that one chip ...
dun have any links ... but u can google it


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 7, 2004)

i think the dothan's out already. go here:
*www.tomshardware.com/mobile/20040510/index.html


----------



## plasmafire (Sep 7, 2004)

well dothan is likely to b prohibtively costly.. atleast, now that centrino 'll take a bak seat..i'll get it a bit cheaper.. love the vaio tho...  how much doz it cost plzz.


----------



## anoop (Sep 7, 2004)

DUDE ALL YOUR IDEAS ARE NICE AND INVEST THE MAXIMUM SINCE FUTURE UPGRADATION IS SO HARD...MORE OVER WHICH EVER BRAND YOU TAKE NEVER GO FOR AN ACER....I AM A TROUBLED USER AND I KNOW ATLEAST 5+ PEOPLE SUFFERING AFTER BUYING AN ACER LAPTOP ...(MAIN PROBLEM IS ANTS ARE GETTING INSIDE THE LAPTOP) I DONT KNOW THEY SHIPPED FREE SWEETS AS GIFT INSIDE ACER LAPTOPS


----------



## plasmafire (Sep 7, 2004)

@anoop i donno how u manage 2 crack jokes dude..thanx 4 advice..

got info fm Intel site abt centrino.. looks good.i'll get that.. now, abt brands... what shud i go in 4?? Dell IBM Compaq...:shrug:Sony VAIO

lol u can't cure some ppl I'm in love with Sony VAIO.


----------



## theraven (Sep 7, 2004)

agreed
the sony's are sweet
if u want one and can afford it .. go get it
u wont repent
i disagree with anoop tho .... no offence ofcourse
i own an acer ferrari 3000 ... and i have absolutely no problems with it
as for ants gettin into it .. lol .. thats funny if it was meant to be a joke ...
apart from that .. its not the laptops fault ... any laptop will have an exhaust and other holes where ants can get in ...
it just depends on the environment u keep it in ...
again im sorry if i offend u ... just posting my experience of an acer
back to u plasma fire ... i have my priority list like this
1)acer ferrari 3000 ( which i already got .... and its fully loaded with awesome looks ) 
PS: this isnt for ur requirements
2) any sony vaio .. they are wayy too good ...
3) DELL
4) compaq
5) IBM
the rest are crap


----------



## plasmafire (Sep 7, 2004)

mmmmmmm yummmmmm ferrrrari... (I'll dream abt it, how much?)

how are the vaios costwise?? plzz gimme a figure...

DELL n IBM i know...(i ain't takin compaq)


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 8, 2004)

the issue with sony vaios is that they are very expensive. 4 some reason sony charges a premium. other mnaufacturers can give u the same config 4 a cheaper cost. dell is a good choice.


----------



## plasmafire (Sep 8, 2004)

But a lappy isn't juz 4 the config, is it??
I know Dell has a good support policy as well.

even then.. the Ferrari or the Vaio is a statement. I'd like to know wahtz da price of a good impression. ferrari as well as Vaio.


----------



## theraven (Sep 8, 2004)

ferrari i got my hands on for INR 88k


----------



## plasmafire (Sep 10, 2004)

ferrari 4 juz 88K i'd figured it at abt 1.5L plzz tell me where u bout it fm?If 88k then i can pik it up on instalment...whoopie

Sony Vaio price somebody..


----------



## theraven (Sep 10, 2004)

sorry dude
got it from singapore
it is 1.5L here


----------



## fragileninja (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey guys....

I want to buy a laptop asap. After some market research I've been able to narrow down my choice to 2 models. 

Dell Inspiron 510m (56k)
Samsung NotePC P-28 Eco (69k)

Dell is offering a 1-yr warranty, while Samsung is offering a 3 year one. 

Here is the configuration of the machines....

Samsung
--------------
 IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® M Processor 715
 MicrosoftÂ® WindowsÂ® XP Professional
 ATI Chipset
ATI Graphics 32MB
 14.1" (35.8cm)
 256MB DDR RAM
 Norton AntiVirus
 802.11b, LAN, Modem
 IEEE 1394, 4USB 2.0
 6 Cell Lithium Ion Battery
 Samsung stylish Carry bag
 3 Years Samsung standard warranty

This is worth 69k

Dell
----------
IntelÂ®  PentiumÂ®  M processor 725 (1.6 GHz, 2MB Cache, 400 MHz FSB) 
MicrosoftÂ®  WindowsÂ®  XP Home Edition
IntelÂ®  855GME chipset
256MB 333Mhz PC2700 DDR SDRAM 
Integrated IntelÂ®  Extreme Graphics up to 64MB of shared memory
30GB HDD
DVD-Combo
38.1 cm XGA TFT Display (1024 X 768res)
Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet
IntelÂ®  Pro Wireless 2100 Network Card - 802.11b
2 USB Ports (2.0)

This is worth 56k

There is no major difference apart from 3 year warranty. Plz tell which one I should go for? I'm a final year engg student aspiring for IIMs. Got my interviews in Feb and march. So I want the laptop to survive till I complete my MBA...

If there is some better option available then plz suggest. My limit is 70k, absolute cutoff!!!

Thanx in anticipation...


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 25, 2005)

i dont know much abt samsungs but i can tell u that dells r gr8...plus, u havent mentioned the type of usage...and also, u didnt include all the specs...like the HDD, optical drive and type of RAM r missing from samsung...also, u havent mentioned the battery of the dell....if u can post all the details, i can help u out better....


----------



## theraven (Jan 25, 2005)

didnt u post the same thing in another thread ?
i helped u out there
plz dont make multiple posts
heres the other one
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12534&highlight=

i know ive read the forum rules and hence u searched before creating a new topic
so i wont point that thread out
but i WILL ask u to read it once again 
and batty's unofficial rules here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10628

plz be careful in the near future


----------



## fragileninja (Jan 26, 2005)

Apologies for making redundant posts...    

This is the quotation Dell has sent me....

M540118 - Dell Inspiron(TM) 510M Intel(R) Pentium(R) M 725 Notebook
57,966.00

WXPV111-IA -1 Year CompleteCover Programme (Asia Pacific Regional Coverage Only)

WXPN111-IA -1 Year Next Business Day (8x5) Onsite Response (Parts + Labour)

TC -Varied From DELL's Terms And Conditions WXPH311-IA -1 Year Telephone Technical Support (9am To 6pm, Monday - Friday)

SRVCBTRY -Notebook Batteries Carry 1 Year Warranty Only From Invoice Date 

SRVCINTI-1 -Regional Support Within Asia Pacific Countries for Notebooks with 1 Yr NBD CC-1 -For more details, see www.dell.com.in/completecover IXPS0101-IA(W) -Basic System Install (Qty 1 System)

T4671 -Inspiron(TM) 510M Intel(R) Pentium(R) M Processor at 725 (15" XGA)

BRM-014 -1.60 GHz, 2MB Cache, 400 MHz FSB D1478 -15" XGA TFT Display ( 1024 X 768 res) 

DT-M540118 - Limited time promotional offer only. No further discounts apply.

BSC-012 -Integrated Stereo Sound 

BCOL-007 -Moonlight Silver colour with Venice Blue Accents (keyboard trim only)

BVC-017 -Integrated Intel(R) Extreme Graphics 2 up to 64MB of shared memory

-Integrated 10/100 Fast Ethernet 

BCH-077 -Intel(R) 855GME Chipset 

X7039 -Dell(TM) Image Restore 1

FRT790-INSP -Inspiron(TM) Handling & Insurance Charges (India) 

FRT02/790-INSP -Inspiron(TM) Delivery Charges (India) 

C4172 -Intel(R) PRO Wireless 2100 WLAN (802.11b) MiniPCI Card

W0992 -256MB ( 1 X 256MB ) 333Mhz PC2700 DDR SDRAM 

BME-010 -Memory Module Sockets (2 Socket User Accessible) 

BFD-008 -No Floppy Drive

6X023 -D/TravelLite Module 

G6301 -Internal Dell(TM) 87 Keys Keyboard 

T1594 -30GB Ultra ATA Hard Drive 

T7196 -Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Home Edition (English) 
DMN-006 -Windows(R) XP Home Edition is a consumer operating system and 
DMN-007 -does not support peer to peer networking of more than five computers
DMN-008 -or advanced networking such as domain authentication
F-INFO-OS -If you are networking to a server Microsoft XP Pro is highly recommended

F3310 -System Driver CD Kit

T1177 -Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Software Driver

K7997 -Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Home SP2 Edition (English) CD Media

G5352 -Norton(TM) Internet Security 2004 ( 90 days trial period)

DMN-009 -For NIS2004, Free 90 Days of Live Update of Virus Definitions and Updates.

H4712 -Dell(TM) Media Experience Software 

D3849 -Internal 24X Max DVD/CD-RW Combo Drive

H4626 -Cyberlinks PowerDVD Software 

R4244 -Sonic(TM) RecordNow! Software

0X684 -Internal 56K Modem

W1603 -6-cell 53Whr Lithium Ion Primary Battery

G4607 -Deluxe Nylon Case

2K159 -Mod Specs Info (India)

7G034 -Shipment Box for Case

D7608 -AC Adapter (110V/220V IND) Document

R0078 -TV-out Cable

DT-L-PCO-508 -Disc Code: Free upgrade from CD-ROM to CD-RW/DVD Combo Drive

RMK-001 -Discount is only valid if the corresponding upgraded item is selected above.

RMK-002 -Limited time promotional offer only. No further discounts apply.

Howz the config for the price mentioned? What upgrades should I go for?

regards...


----------



## theraven (Jan 26, 2005)

get the free upgrades if there are no other catches 
and upgrade ram/hdd as per requirement


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2005)

i say go 4 this 1 over the samsung...it costs almost 12k less and will get the job done just as well...if u can spend some more cash, upgrade ur mem coz ur graphix chip will share it and ur hdd coz u will need the space eventually...also c if u can get a better warranty by payin a lil more...never hurts...and if u intend 2 use it on long trips, get a spare battery...and yea, c if dell will give u a wireless card that supports wlan a, b and g instead of just b...or at least b and g...better 2 b future proof...and get urself a memory key since u dont have a floppy drive...


----------



## fragileninja (Jan 26, 2005)

Guys, Dell is offering a 3 years warranty for 26000    

That means the same config will cost me a whooping 57+26=83k with 3 years warranty... Thats too much I think... whats the rational behind charging such a humongous cost....   Maybe just dissuade pep from going for 3 yr.... 

Anyway, as u all have suggested I'll go for Dell right away. And get the memory and HDD increased to 512 and 40GB respectively... What about a graphics card... Should I get 1? Or can I get it later.... suggestions plz. In any case I dont want the cost to cross 65k    

Thanx for the help....


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 26, 2005)

i dont think dell will give u a graphix card with this model coz it is a budget model....if the 3 year warranty is that expensive, ditch it.....and u wont need a graphix card unles u wanna play lota of games,,,in which case, this would b the wrong laptop....


----------



## rollcage (Jan 27, 2005)

I think IBM would be a good choice..
i am using one ..its a great laptop
Easy to use..keyboard, I just love it.
Although this is my personal opinion.
But everyone knows that IBM Thinkpad is one of the best available laptops.
And i will recommemd one thing that go for IntelCentrino.
It generates less heat.


----------



## buddyvinz (Jan 27, 2005)

*LATOPS*

Hi 
sorry to b late
ANY TIME

TOSHIBA IS #1 IT MANUFACTURERS ALMOST ALL PARTS BY IT SELF FROM HDD, DVD RITERS,CDROM,DVDROMS TFT & HAS R&D EVERY NOTE BOOK IS SUPERIOR FROM EARLIER ONES.

THEN COMES  FUJITSU  SIEMENS NOTEBOOK MADE IN JAPAN

THEN ACER FERRARIS ARE REALLY GOOD BUY IF U HAV BUDGET FOR IT

I HAV AN ACER ATHLON LAPTOP WITH DVD WRITER ITS REALLY WORKS LIKE A RACE HORSE 4 ME

THEN DELL, EVEN APPLE R GOOD

BUT NEVER BUY AN COMPAQ\HP THEY ARE SH*T

IBM NOTHIN GREAT ABOUT IT IT HAS A TOSHIBA DRIVE & REST I DINT GO THRU IT.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey guys...

I didn't want to create a new topic so I'm asking here...

I have a budget of 50000/- and I want to buy a the best laptop at this price..
And I live in Lucknow.....

Which one is the best for me...

*Purpose of Use : * Photoshop, Surfing,Movies... not gaming
So I want a laptop with High ram.... graphics card doesn't matter coz for that I have a PC....

And one more question...
Will I be able to surf the internet through my laptop using telephone line?
If not then how can I? I don't ave a mobile phone wwhich supports GPRS...
And India doesn't have Wi-Fi... Then how??


----------



## theraven (Jan 27, 2005)

@buddy
first off ... no caps
caps = screaming
second acer ferraris are too expensive for the performance they give
dell beats the acer ferrari series hands down
just cuz toshiba moanufactures all its parts doesnt make it superior ..tho they are a very good brand
apple/macs are going the wrong way here .. since it'll take a lil while to get used to first off
hp-compaq sux ... and their after sales suck even more
so we agree there


so its like this dell>acer>=toshiba
and sony's are good too ..but again too expensive
ive already commented on this in the previous page

nikhil .. again dude .. anything in dell series in that budget will do
ull have to ask them to upgrade the ram ... most of them come with standard 256 mb ram in india .. i dunno why
and get a 40 gb hdd as someone is doing above

ur laptop will have a modem so u can use dial up there ofcourse
or u can share ur net connection over a lan ... check my guide in hardware discussion for this


----------

